# Chitter Chatter...



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Not much conversation on the NJ boards...what's up guys? Did hibernation kick in? Has anyone gone out and done any type of fishin? I'm starting to gear up now, get everything in order. Was thinking about gettin one of those fishin carts to keep stuff in order, being I don't have a 4x4 to jump on the beach. Anyone got any suggestions or comments about them? Seem to make sense to me.

Hey Rudde, just got me some really excellent recipe books from South Carolina...some GREAT deep south fish recipies...can't wait to try some out!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Real Slow Goin........*

Things are really slow in my neck of the woods. I haven't heard of anything being caught. As for fishin carts....I'm lookin into a pier cart this season.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Ruddedogg ... ya crack me up with your quotes in your message signature.

FunnyFishMan ... the Jersey board is pretty quiet most of the time. I haven't figured out why yet ... maybe NJ fishermen don't like computers  

More likely that they have another board that they like ... though other than on SOL and CL I haven't seen too many NJ posters out there.

I think if we had a PA board we'd probably have more activity than the Jersey board, even though our shoreline consists of lake Erie and the docks of Chester!


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Very true with the little amount of talking in the NJ board. I love this place. I'm behind a PC all day everyday, so this place is great for me to unwind and listen to people's comments. Tends to be quite alot of N. Jersey talk, very little S. Jersey talk. I am a S. Jersey fisherman, live in the suburbs of Philly. My father has a small shack outside of Stone Harbor, so I can run down to S. Jersey and fish my heart out and have a place to shower, drink some beers and start all over the next day. 

I've really only been a truely active fisherman for the big ones for a couple of years now, slowly building up my arsenal and finding the best places and baits and artificials. I find that the people who do talk on the boards are very receptive to questions and extremely willing to help. I tend to notice that there are some fisherman that look down on newbies and could give to bleeps about you on the beach, but then you run across some guys who will help anyway they can...and that's what it's all about. Everyone started at the beginning once. And it's really about the fun and adventure. I'm hooked...no pun intended. I'm sure I'm going to meet a few of the active board members here this year. You'll most likely see me with my partner in crime who too is a fishing freak! My 13 year old boy...

We discovered fishing for stripers and blues together, and we both are learning and teaching...helping each other to get the big ones and have a great time every minute of the adventure. Fishing is simply great.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*fishing in NJ*

Howdy boys. Too cold for this ole guy to get on the sand, but gonna do it pretty soon. Before the storm there was a slow pick of short stripers along the shore for the hardy boys, but as I said, gotta get a lil warmer for this dude...Things will start picking up shortly. And you are right, not too much taking on this site, but what there is is good stuff... salt


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It has been quiet here and that can be attributed to the time of year and the competition from other boards. It's not that Jersey guys don't use computers, its that there are so many offerings available and many guys are very loyal to the board they mostly post on. The 5 major boards used by NJ anglers have in excess of 38,000 members together. Granted not all are Jersey residents or fish there but the majority do. 

Even on them, the regional boards pertaining to other areas are slow. On one site the entire fall season (back to the first week of September) to today for their DeMarVa board can be seen in 33 posts. Their OBX board? 39 posts. . . Their New Jersey board for the same period goes back nearly 20 pages. 

I have printed up flyers and handed them out at surf fishing tournaments, left them at tackle shops etc. I don't know if these things have led to new visitors or members. It is discouraging.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

The time of year really puts a damper on things...that's a fact. You look at the other regions, a little warmer in some areas, North Carolina...fishing mecka, so there will always be conversation and some have good fishin in the colder months like the Tog in Delaware. I'm a true P&S guy. The truely hardcore will talk shop all year. No worries, word will travel. More will come.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's alright SgtSlough. It's good that you're getting the word out. It's really tough to build a board up this time of the year.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Anybody ever think about any of these methods to get the word out?

1) Wear an ID tag with board names and your "handle".
2) Have some fishing cards (like business cards) with the same info, to hand out when encountering an interested person.
3) Visit the P&S Gear link and purchase bumper stickers and license place holders. Also, hats, shirts, etc.

Now I gotta say ... whenever I have an idea like this my "little voice" says "yo ... someone has probably already brought this up before". However, I thought it may be worth kicking around. I can create these ID tags and card for myself on my PC, and most likely others can too. 

Since I didn't see any reference to P&S business cards or ID tags, I assume that they don't exist. Please excuse me if I've just missed them! Also, does anyone know the policy regarding placing the official P&S logo onto an ID tag or card? I wouldn't want to tread on any copyright laws here ... just wondering if use of the logo is permissable if it doen't involve "for profit" intent.

Thanks,
fishhead


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep.......*

I always carry my business cards which have my handle on them because that's the name of my business. I have tem in my wallet and my bucket. I also try to answer my cell phone with something like, "you got the Rudde Dogg here, what can I do for you".


----------

